# Dog pays off all her bills...



## jtoby_3 (Nov 19, 2008)

So i read through this forum quite a bit i dont post much, but this time i had to stop by and tell everyone a quick story.

For those who dont know me i am from Utah but i now go to school in North Dakota. So i spend half of my time back home and half in the frozen tundra where i got my first dog, a springer named Boston. Over the last long weekend I was out with a few people on the shores of Lake Sakakawea camping and enjoying being outside. We were sitting around the camp fire enjoying the night while Boston who is 10 months old is still running hard hunting anything that moves and getting into trouble as all puppies do. I have to admit i got very lucky and my pup very rarley will bark at anything, so when my friend started to move off towards the tent it was very strange to hear her start going crazy she ran right in front of him and looking off in the direction of the tent continued to bark her head off and run back and forth blocking his path. Well at first i thought she saw a tumble weed blow by in the darkness but after a second i grabbed my flashlight and went to hopefully see a nice buck for my trouble. As i clicked on the litlle light and started my investigation my light swept by and fell right at the foot of the tent...and there coiled up was a large snake just rattling away waiting for someone to walk by. Well that had the camp up in action and we did away with the snake, but it chills me to think what could have happened if my little dog wasnt there, I could have lost a very close friend so i thank god for that pup and decided that night she was worth all the time training and taking care of her as well as every cent she has ever cost me at the store or vet. the way i see it she paid all her bills that very night!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

She sure enough did earn her keep. Dogs rock!


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome story! Thanks for posting. Our canine friends are special indeed.


----------

